# Kahr Holster



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I know I saw a picture a while back of a Kahr P9 or PM9 in a IWB holster. The holster really peaked my interest, but I have searched, and have not been able to find it since. The holster was a leather IWB with a belt clip, and also carried a "piggyback" extra mag, sorta like the one pictured. If anyone could tell me where I might find it again, or otherwise lead me in the right direction, I would really appreciate it


----------



## jlentz (Apr 4, 2009)

Scroll to the bottom of this page: http://www.highdesertleather.com/id63.html This looks to be a good one, and I recommend the maker. I'm sure he will work with you on the clips.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

jlentz said:


> Scroll to the bottom of this page: http://www.highdesertleather.com/id63.html This looks to be a good one, and I recommend the maker. I'm sure he will work with you on the clips.


The one that I saw was IWB, though. thanks


----------



## lechwe (Dec 14, 2008)

The holster you have pictured is a DeSantis and they make that particular holster for the Kahrs.

I just ordered on in fact. I would check some other places as I found that holster cheaper but can't remember the place right now.

Good luck


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Its not leather, which is what I'm going for. I saw a particular holster on this site a couple months ago, and i'm just hoping this thread will alert the poster, and they will chime in with where I can pick one up.


----------



## lechwe (Dec 14, 2008)

I ordered mine for LA police gear. Best price I could find. It is nylon.

Good luck


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

probably a galco I think its either their summer comfort or walkabout, i think the latter. I have a stow'n'go that I love. great holster


----------

